# St nazaire - gijon



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Have missed the chance to book Santander ferry with the dog, have looked at the ld lines ferry from st nazairre anyone any knowledge of the dog facilities on board they say on the website that there is no need to book if the dog is staying in the car????, I would sooner leave her in the van than a kennel but can you go down and exercise her??,

Admin note : Moved from Newcomers to Ferry Tickets


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: St nazairre gijon*



rugbyken said:


> Have missed the chance to book Santander ferry with the dog, have looked at the ld lines ferry from st nazairre anyone any knowledge of the dog facilities on board they say on the website that there is no need to book if the dog is staying in the car????, I would sooner leave her in the van than a kennel but can you go down and exercise her??,


 we used this ferry 2 years ago, its a freight boat that takes 1 open deck worth of cars. vans & motorhomes go on the freight deck down below. People were exercising dogs on the open car deck, but I dont think they were allowing any body on to the freight decks for any reason at all. Its a good cheaper option than santander food is good also


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*info*

Can I ask,

When are you going?
How are you crossing the channel?
What is your destination (Spain/Portugal).

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Gijon ferry IS cheaper BUT dont forget you have to add in the cost of Cross Channel Ferry (Portsmouth to St Malo is nudging £500 for my 7.5m MH) AND the fuel costs to get from the channel port to St Nazaire.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i already have a tunnel crossing held over from when i couldn't make dates in nov hope to use that the night of 7th feb after work get below boulogne then the st nazaire ferry leaves at either 2130 or 2359 depends on which part of the web site your at should be a comfortable days drive ,
from gijon looking to drop almost straight down through spain then along the algarve for a month got 38 days with my work pattern so giving me about 6 days to get back from prob almograve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi rugbyken, We're booked on that crossing next month, the sailing is 21.00 and they ask that you are there 2 hours before sailing.
Can't help ref your dog, we haven't got one.
I reckon that in a camper it will be best part of an 8 hour drive down from the tunnel.
LD do have an exceptionally helpful team on the telephone if you are unsure of anything.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Hi rugbyken, We're booked on that crossing next month, the sailing is 21.00 and they ask that you are there 2 hours before sailing.
> Can't help ref your dog, we haven't got one.
> I reckon that in a camper it will be best part of an 8 hour drive down from the tunnel.
> LD do have an exceptionally helpful team on the telephone if you are unsure of anything.


 according to autoroute its 402 miles from the tunnel to ferry terminal, 8 hrs ???


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not really sure what it is you are saying?
Using your figure of 402 miles you would have to average 50mph so 8 hrs is not un realistic, is it?
rugbyken did say he would leave from the Boulogne area so slightly less than the 402miles,without using toll route will be do able although for speed the toll route would probably be safest, that particular route is not so expensive as it's toll free motorway after the pont de Normandie.
I have travelled the route in motorhome a few times albeit as a two part journey.
Bit easier for us now as we live in Mayenne, so only a couple of hours to St Nazaire


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

We used it September and we have a dog. It was the outward leg therefore overnight. Dog was fine and we visited him in the morning for his walk on the deck around the lorries! We only went the once but I can't see there being a problem with extra visits. Someone has to escort you. The dog made use of one of the wheels but wouldn't do the other. The return journey will be in the daytime but it will be dark in the lorry deck. Should be ok he will think its night. At the port there is plenty of space to take walks right up to the time you have to board.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

You talk of fitting in with your work therefore I assume you are under 60. For those reading who may be over 60 there is a discount but you need to make a phone booking. We only found out after but info will be there for next time.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Oly, I think the over 60 discount only applies to the Dieppe - Newhaven route, if not I've just paid too much for my St Nazaire - Gijon booking, made on the phone, I made on the phone as the website info was a bit ambiguous ref cabin i.e. they were advertising free cabin if booked with motorhome, when I called them it was only free if booked with 6 metre van so no good to me with our 7 metre one, still the price was still very good at £324 including cabin return.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you ask? I have been told you have to. It isn't offered otherwise.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the kind thoughts at 63 in feb i am on flexible retirement instead of working 3 days a week I negotiated for x 4 11hr days on then 10 off system, great for the van take four days holiday of for twenty four,
When lesanne used to live near La Rochelle I did that trip twice a year used to take about 7 hrs driving I think st nazairre is at least an hr nearer good dual carriageway/motorway all the way, quite comfortable with the idea of getting there from the tunnel in a day,
Will phone for the discount when I book not a bad price as is , a good nights rest before we drive again is the draw,


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

On looking at the website It does indicate that the discount is only on the Newhaven Dieppe leg of the journey as Eurajohn has said. It was a couple we met on one of our trips telling me about the discount. They had car and caravan and had done the whole trip with LD from Newhaven. Perhaps I misunderstood. still a good way to cut some time off the journey whilst sleeping.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

On looking at the website It does indicate that the discount is only on the Newhaven Dieppe leg of the journey as Eurajohn has said. It was a couple we met on one of our trips telling me about the discount. They had car and caravan and had done the whole trip with LD from Newhaven. Perhaps I misunderstood. still a good way to cut some time off the journey whilst sleeping.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Perhaps it's worth trying to book a through journey using Newhaven - Dieppe and see if they will apply the over 60 discount to the whole trip? 

That could be an attractive alternative to the BF routes.


----------



## philtan10b (Dec 14, 2011)

Perhaps you could go Portsmouth Le Harve then St Nazaire to Gijon both Ld Line might get a discount.Never done it myself.


----------

